# Avengers Infinity War: Captain America steigt wohl aus



## Darkmoon76 (22. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers Infinity War: Captain America steigt wohl aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers Infinity War: Captain America steigt wohl aus*


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. März 2018)

Würde Sinn machen, Iron Man und Cap hatten ja durchaus die meisten Auftritte bisher. Soweit ich mich erinnere starb Cap auch in den Comics und wurde dann durch Bucky ersetzt.


----------



## Starsplitter (22. März 2018)

Also, ich habe mir den Text hier jetzt nicht durchgelesen, weil mich die Überschrift aber schon ziemlich verstimmt, hier mal kurz meine Meinung zu einer solchen News. Ich dachte eigentlich Jeder hätte die unausgeschriebenen Internetregeln bei so großen Filmen mit Spoilerpotential verstanden. Wenn man z.B. so eine Info loswerden will, dann schreibt man so etwas wie "Wer sehr wahrscheinlich bei Avengers sterben wird" oder "Chris Evans verrät Charaktere, die möglicherweise nicht das Ende von Avengers sehen" oder halt irgendwas in der Art. Nur knackiger. Ich bin kein Texter, aber hoffe hier kommt rüber, was ich sagen will. Und nicht so etwas wie "Darth Vader ist Luke Skywalkers Vater".


----------



## SamuelDonar (22. März 2018)

"Captain America steigt wohl aus", stimmt, das schaut gerade wohl so aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. März 2018)

Starsplitter schrieb:


> Also, ich habe mir den Text hier jetzt nicht durchgelesen, weil mich die Überschrift aber schon ziemlich verstimmt, hier mal kurz meine Meinung zu einer solchen News. Ich dachte eigentlich Jeder hätte die unausgeschriebenen Internetregeln bei so großen Filmen mit Spoilerpotential verstanden. Wenn man z.B. so eine Info loswerden will, dann schreibt man so etwas wie "Wer sehr wahrscheinlich bei Avengers sterben wird" oder "Chris Evans verrät Charaktere, die möglicherweise nicht das Ende von Avengers sehen" oder halt irgendwas in der Art. Nur knackiger. Ich bin kein Texter, aber hoffe hier kommt rüber, was ich sagen will. Und nicht so etwas wie "Darth Vader ist Luke Skywalkers Vater".


Du solltest dir den Text aber mal durchlesen.  Da steht nicht, wie der Captain aussteigen wird. Hier geht es eher um Chris Evans als Schauspieler und weniger um seine Rolle als Steve Rogers/Captain America.


----------



## Turalyon (22. März 2018)

Naja, das ist ja nicht neu. Neben Evans hat ja auch Robert Downey Jr. gesagt, dass er die Rolle des Iron Man an den Nagel hängen will nach den Infinity War Filmen. Eigentlich dürfte jeder derzeitige Superheld, der solche Regungen hat, die IW Filme entweder nicht überleben oder am Ende dem Superheldendasein den Rücken kehren.


----------



## Odin333 (22. März 2018)

Cap geht drauf? OMG ein Traum wird wahr! 
Wenn jetzt noch Iron Man überlebt, dann ist das Jahr gerettet!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2018)

Ist doch schon länger bekannt dass er irgendwann aussteigen will, weil ihm u.a. die Regie-Arbeit interessiert. Er will nur seinen Vertrag über ne vereinbarte Anzahl an Filmen mit Steve Rogers über die Bühne bringen und fertig.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2018)

Ist doch klar, daß nach ~10 Filmen in 10 Jahren und dem Abschluß der großen Rahmenhandlung der eine oder andere Schauspieler seine Rolle an den Nagel hängen wird.


----------



## TheSinner (23. März 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Cap geht drauf? OMG ein Traum wird wahr!
> Wenn jetzt noch Iron Man überlebt, dann ist das Jahr gerettet!



Tja, das mit Iron Man ist so 'ne Sache, zumindest in der aktuellen Inkarnation. Downey Jr. ist nämlich arg teuer und arg ikonisch als Besetzung (und für Marvel nicht unbedingt problemfrei *hust*). Wenn Marvel also einen neuen Iron Man casten will, dann würde es sich anbieten den aktuellen Iron Man zu töten (damit keiner jammern kann über die Neubesetzung) und dann, zwei drei Jahre später, einen Grund zu finden (da ist Marvel super drin, nich wahr Cable? ) dass er halt irgendwie wieder zurückkehrt und sei es dass jemand Tony Stark's Aufzeichnungen findet und/oder sein Imperium erbt und dann zum neuen Iron Man wird.

Das mit Chris Evans find ich persönlich schade, er hat die Figur hervorragend gespielt - ob man die Figur nun mag oder nicht. Aber klar, ich kann auch da die Beweggründe durchaus verstehen. Und doch mag ich halt auch die Figur, gerade so wie sie zuletzt dargestellt wurde: als inoffizielle Parodie auf den "good old boy"


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2018)

... ich bin jetzt nicht sooo bewandert in den Comics, eigentlich überhaupt nicht, aber gibt es nicht in den Comics so ein junges Mädel was in den Anzug von Iron Man schlüpft?! 

Downey hat ja verlauten lassen das er keinen Solo-Film mehr möchte, sondern wenn überhaupt in Filmen wie z.B. Spider Man auftreten wird, ich denke so könnte man auch den Übergang zu einem neuen Darsteller / andere Geschichte bringen, man muss sich ja nicht mal im schlechten Trennen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. März 2018)

Auch auf den Verdacht mich unbeliebt zu machen: "Oh Gott, bitte keine Frau!"  Lasst die Figur lieber ganz weg.


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2018)

... warum?

Es gibt mittlerweile soviel Bewegung im Marvel-Universum, warum soll das nicht irgendwann auch in den Filmen ankommen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. März 2018)

Bewegung schön und gut, ich hab auch nix dagegen, wenn mal eine Hautfarbe wechselt. Aber wenn man eine Figur praktisch komplett neu definiert, geht ja die ganze Geschichte, die man bei der Figur kennt und schätzt, zum Teufel.  Es gäbe davon abgesehen noch genug Figuren im Marvel Universum, die einen Auftritt haben könnten. Deshalb hoffe ich einfach, sie wird dann ganz gestrichen, statt sie auszutauschen. Wie gesagt, ich mag es einfach nicht. Wenn aus Black Widow ein Kerl würde, fände ich das übrigens genau so blöd. Ist kein "ich hasse Frauen" - Ding


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. März 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bewegung schön und gut, ich hab auch nix dagegen, wenn mal eine Hautfarbe wechselt. Aber wenn man eine Figur praktisch komplett neu definiert, geht ja die ganze Geschichte, die man bei der Figur kennt und schätzt, zum Teufel.  Es gäbe davon abgesehen noch genug Figuren im Marvel Universum, die einen Auftritt haben könnten. Deshalb hoffe ich einfach, sie wird dann ganz gestrichen, statt sie auszutauschen. Wie gesagt, ich mag es einfach nicht. Wenn aus Black Widow ein Kerl würde, fände ich das übrigens genau so blöd. Ist kein "ich hasse Frauen" - Ding



Schließe mich da an. 
In den Comics gibt es ja auch einen weiblichen Thor. Ich finde es gibt genug weibliche Charaktere, den man größere Rollen zuschreiben kann. Scarlet Witch finde ich z.B. sehr interessant und hoffe, dass sie in den Filmen mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen wird. Einen Standalone Black Widow Film fände ich auch nicht schlecht. 
Bei fest etablierten Charakteren das Geschlecht auszutauschen finde ich einfach irgendwie strange. Aus Iron Man ein schwarzes Mädchen zu machen wirkt für mich wie pures Anbiedern. Dann lieber den Charakter holen und zu einer neuen, eigenständigen Superheldin machen.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich bin jetzt nicht sooo bewandert in den Comics, eigentlich überhaupt nicht, aber gibt es nicht in den Comics so ein junges Mädel was in den Anzug von Iron Man schlüpft?!



Ja, Schwarz, 15 und wohl lesbisch. Genau wie der weibliche Thor ist sie aber komplett gefloppt. Dazu halt, siehe deinen Artikel, die muslimische Superheldin und den schwarz-hispanischen Spiderman.
Marvel hatte die letzten Jahre eine ziemliche "Political Correctness"-Ausrichtung bei ihren Comics, was ja eine Feministin im Artikel auch sehr lobt, nur kauft sie wahrscheinlich keine Comics, und die Verkaufszahlen in den USA spiegeln das deutlich wieder, die gingen seither immer mehr in den Keller. 
Von daher werden das "kurze" Ausflüge geblieben sein. 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat Marvel jetzt auch einen neuen Chef bekommen, der das wohl wieder geradebiegen soll.


----------



## Odin333 (23. März 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Schließe mich da an.
> In den Comics gibt es ja auch einen weiblichen Thor. Ich finde es gibt genug weibliche Charaktere, den man größere Rollen zuschreiben kann. Scarlet Witch finde ich z.B. sehr interessant und hoffe, dass sie in den Filmen mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen wird. Einen Standalone Black Widow Film fände ich auch nicht schlecht.
> Bei fest etablierten Charakteren das Geschlecht auszutauschen finde ich einfach irgendwie strange. Aus Iron Man ein schwarzes Mädchen zu machen wirkt für mich wie pures Anbiedern. Dann lieber den Charakter holen und zu einer neuen, eigenständigen Superheldin machen.



Scarlet Wich, Black Widow, Hawkeye, Black Panther, dieser Vogelmensch, War Machine und eben Cap America, das sind für mich die uninteressantesten Charaktere der aktuellen Filmreihe. Wenn die im kommenden Film alle miteinander das zeitliche segnen würden, käme das für mich fast einem 6er im Lotto gleich.
Einen weiblichen Iron Man fände ich garnicht schlecht, WENN es kein Reboot wäre. Das heisst, Tony könnte jetzt meinetwegen auch sterben, WENN sein Part von Pepper (Gwyneth Paltrow nicht Neubesetzung!) übernommen wird. Sie hat ja auch in den Comics einen eigenen "Rescue Armor" Anzug bekommen und ich fände das wirklich hoch interessant!
Tony bräuchte es da nicht mehr wirklich, der könnte als Anzugbauer ganz bequem von Vision ersetzt werden.


----------



## stevem (23. März 2018)

Na hoffendlich ist das auch das Ende für den ober nervigen Captain America, den ich ja mit ABSTAND als den schlechtesten und langweilligsten aller Comic Helden halte!


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht, was an Cap so schlecht sein soll ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (23. März 2018)

Das Chris Evans aussteigt finde ich nicht so schlimm.
Er hat, obwohl den Hauptcharakter gespielt, irgendwie nie
eine tragende Rolle gehabt an sich gehabt, respektive den Film ausgefüllt durch seine Aura,
von daher ist er problemlos austauschbar.
Das Gleiche wie bei Spiderman, da waren/sind alle Schauspieler irgendwie 
identisch vom Charisma, da hat niemand irgendwie ein interessantes Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Ganz anders als bei Batman, hier ist Christin Bale mal eine Super Besetzung,
oder Star Trek: The Next Generation, ohne Patrick Stewart undenkbar : )


----------



## Maiernator (23. März 2018)

Chris Evans hat seinen Job gut gemacht, der beste Cap Film ist eindeutig Wintersoldier, auch vor den Avengers und co. 
Evans sieht so aus wie Cap America aussehen sollte und hat genug schauspielerisches Talent um das auch gut rüberzubringen.  Viele finden den Cap langweilig etc pp, ich finde ihn aber eigtl gerade deshalb so spannend, er ist imo der bessere Superman.
Das einzige Manko ist das Patriotismus Outfit und sein Name, was  in Wintersoldier und Civil War gehörig auf den Kopf gestellt wurde.  Da ist Superman eindeutig besser, denn er kämpft ja von Anfang an für alle Menschen (auch wenns meist amis sind).
Aber Cap ist eben nicht super op wie superman und superman braucht immer ein mega wandel oder Ereignis um nicht alle zu vernichten. Cap hingegen stößt viel schneller an seine Grenzen und wird viel eher getestet wie ein normaler Mensch.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. März 2018)

Mal ehrlich: Die Infinity Wars Filme werden diese Iteration des MCU wohl abschließen, bzw einen Abschluss für viele Storylines bringen. Ist das jetzt wirklich so überraschend für euch? Theoretisch müssten noch ein ganzer Haufen anderer Charaktere "dran glauben". Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Odin333 (23. März 2018)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müssten noch ein ganzer Haufen anderer Charaktere "dran glauben". Ich bin mal gespannt.



Theoretisch können die doch auch glücklich und zufrieden bis an ihr Lebensende leben...


----------



## SamuelDonar (23. März 2018)

WItzig, mir ist das "A" auf der Maske noch nie so aufgefallen.    
Würd ich so nicht machen, das ist interpretierbar.


----------



## HardlineAMD (24. März 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> Na hoffendlich ist das auch das Ende für den ober nervigen Captain America, den ich ja mit ABSTAND als den schlechtesten und langweilligsten aller Comic Helden halte!


Genauso wie deine Beiträge uns mit Langeweile erfüllen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (24. März 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Theoretisch können doch auch glücklich und zufrieden bis an ihr Lebensende leben...



Hahahaha  Das wäre doch echt Disney Style^^


----------

